# Looking to get in super fit shape in 3 months.



## youngidiot (Sep 16, 2020)

so I workout twice a day. morning is calisthenics, running, and rucking usually. At night I lift usually high reps low weight and then ill hit cardio for 20 to 30 minutes. I need some advice with diet, how should I eat and what should I eat?


----------



## youngidiot (Sep 16, 2020)

I leave in Febuary for Air Force TACP


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 16, 2020)

I would sideline lifting for the time being. Either A. You’re already pretty strong and you should just maintain for the time being or B. You aren’t a heavy lifter and won’t get much out of bulking up prior to your pipeline start date. Once you make it, you’ll have plenty of time to jack steel.

I would focus on whatever you are going to be doing in the Pipeline. Get as fast as possible, as comfortable in the water as you can, and be 10 reps beyond the maxing score for Push-ups/sit-ups and maybe 5 reps over the max on pull ups. Climb ropes- it’s amazing how much trouble people have with those things if they’ve never trained on them.

As to rucking- there are not many people I know who are bad runners and bad ruck marchers. I wouldn’t over do it on the road marches. Just get fast and comfortable putting a lot of mileage on your legs. If you have access to a rucksack, cool. If not, don’t waste money on one now- so maybe a ruck a week. Don’t get hurt.

Good luck.


----------



## youngidiot (Sep 16, 2020)

thank you for the advice! i will sure use these tips to help me prepare.


----------



## Arf (Sep 16, 2020)

I agree completely with @DasBoot 

@AlphaVictor is a TACP.  Are they making TACPs swim and do water skills/survival?


----------



## CQB (Sep 16, 2020)

As for diet, for me there’s only one rule; burn off what you put in.


----------



## AlphaVictor (Sep 18, 2020)

Arf said:


> I agree completely with @DasBoot
> 
> @AlphaVictor is a TACP.  Are they making TACPs swim and do water skills/survival?



Yes, currently non prior service TACP candidates will be swimming during the Special Warfare Prep Course, and during the Schoolhouse you will do Combat Water survival. None of this is particularly difficult, ad they will teach you everything you need to know during the prep course. As it was not previously required for TACP, there is not currently a standard to be met. That will be changing in the future. There is a 500m untimed swim as part of the TACP PAST for data collection only. The time will come where standards will be the same across all the AF Special Warfare careers, however the Controllers will still claim superiority over us.

As for currently qualified TACPs, our PT test now includes am option either for a 1.5 mile run or 1600m fin. So learning how to swim beforehand won't hurt, but if you don't know they will teach you.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 18, 2020)

If you’re not already hip, the Ones Ready team focuses specifically on all this stuff (AFSPECWAR prep). We have a bunch of TACP content- it might help.

Feel free to reach out if you have questions.

Ones Ready


----------



## youngidiot (Sep 18, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> If you’re not already hip, the Ones Ready team focuses specifically on all this stuff (AFSPECWAR prep). We have a bunch of TACP content- it might help.
> 
> Feel free to reach out if you have questions.
> 
> Ones Ready


thank you! I will be looking at your content and will sure ask you questions along the way as I prepare.


----------

